# Spencer, WV, Medusa, adult female



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

In the Roane County Animal Shelter in Spencer, WV. Meet Madusa, she is an adult german shepherd. She was brought in as a stray. She is very sweet and well behaved. She will not be available until Wednesday, January 25th. Please call the shelter for more information

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Spencer, WV | Madusa


----------



## toomanygsds (Jul 30, 2002)

I have inquired on behalf of VGSR. Stray time isn't up until Jan 25th.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Medusa has a waiting list on her once her stray hold is up. She was a stray pick-up, however, her owner was near by and stated that he could not catch her. The Animal Control Officer had no difficulty and she is safe in the shelter rather than running loose. 

This is my local shelter and the shelter director has GSDs herself. Medusa will be safely adopted from the shelter. If local adoption falls through and Medusa needs help, I am local and can pull and transport. I called the shelter on Friday and they have high hopes for a good local adoption.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

WVGSD said:


> Medusa has a waiting list on her once her stray hold is up. She was a stray pick-up, however, her owner was near by and stated that he could not catch her. The Animal Control Officer had no difficulty and she is safe in the shelter rather than running loose.
> 
> This is my local shelter and the shelter director has GSDs herself. Medusa will be safely adopted from the shelter. If local adoption falls through and Medusa needs help, I am local and can pull and transport. I called the shelter on Friday and they have high hopes for a good local adoption.


Excellent news! Pretty Medusa is one of the lucky ones........
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

